
A Database That Links All Fields Together in a Web - sprucely
https://decentralize.today/a-database-that-links-all-fields-together-in-a-web-4ec4073c160
======
PaulHoule
NoSQL databases have been a thing since 1966:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Information_Management_Sys...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Information_Management_Syst)
em

